# Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I just ordered #48! I think it's a lot of watch for the price. And I think it's great looking.
Athaya Vintage - AV Type B Pilot Watch

Edit: I received the watch, but I'm having a problem with a spring bar popping out and I'm not getting any answers.


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

I've just ordered #22

Can't wait, the case looks brilliant, as does the dial and as you say, amazing value.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Wish they came in smaller case sizes for those of us with wimpy man wrists.....


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Ha,ha,ha,ha... I know, but I have an "Normal" 8" wrist, and there are literary 1000's of really cool 40-42mm watches that I can't wear 'cause they look like I stole it from my daughter!! lol...
More cool, larger watches please!! 
I'll post some pics as soon as it lands.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I have 6.5" wrists with very toned arms. 47/48mm is as big as I go. I'll also post pics upon arrival!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*

I'm not real happy right now. I've sent three emails over the last three days asking if #48 has been shipped. I finally got an email back letting me know that my watch will not be shipped until the 7th because of an Indonesian public holiday. I paid an extra $25 to have it shipped by EMS which gets it here sooner. I guess I won't be getting it sooner. I passed on buying a Steinhart, because again, they would not respond to emails when I wanted to confirm price and availability. I think when you are trying to sell your first 100 watches and when they are not flying off the selves, you could forget about a 10 public holiday and ship some watches. That's terrible CS!


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*

Shawnny? Really? Chill...... I'm sure Adrian will come through, he's got great credibility on various Fora. I'm sure once you see the watch in your hands, you'll be really pleased. I know you paid a bit extra for a reason, but I consider myself very lucky to be able to get one of these Fliegers, as by all accounts they're really well done. In my opinion definitely better than a Steinhart. 
In this electronic age we live in, we tend to expect everything right now, from responding to emails to having companies shipping stuff to us almost instantaneously. But, when dealing with smaller more personal companies/businesses (especially overseas) it gets down to timing, language/cultural barriers etc.. So a little bit of patience goes a long way. I'm sure it will all pan out.

Post pics when it rocks up, as I can't wait to see it.

Corsa


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*



corsa said:


> Shawnny? Really? Chill...... I'm sure Adrian will come through, he's got great credibility on various Fora. I'm sure once you see the watch in your hands, you'll be really pleased. I know you paid a bit extra for a reason, but I consider myself very lucky to be able to get one of these Fliegers, as by all accounts they're really well done. In my opinion definitely better than a Steinhart.
> In this electronic age we live in, we tend to expect everything right now, from responding to emails to having companies shipping stuff to us almost instantaneously. But, when dealing with smaller more personal companies/businesses (especially overseas) it gets down to timing, language/cultural barriers etc.. So a little bit of patience goes a long way. I'm sure it will all pan out.
> 
> Post pics when it rocks up, as I can't wait to see it.
> ...


Ok ok, that's fair. I know it will be worth the wait. Still the website could have reflected the wait. But, to be honest, I still would have bought it.


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*

Yeah, You'll be alright, the wait is killing me too!!

Corsa.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*

Happy days, boys


----------



## beobachtungsuhr (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

What # did you get and why?


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

What a cracking looking watch!! Congrats!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Iits #2/100 cause Adrian wanted to keep #1 for himself  lol


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

wow. now if i wanted a type B pilot, this is the one to get! dat price!!! such a nice watch! laco-esque without the price. im bookmarking this! maybe some day my whimpy wrists will grow to fit a 47mm!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I received #48 in the mail yesterday. It was well packed. I got it just minutes before I had to leave for a beer pairing event. So, I set the time, put it on and I was off. I wrote Adrian and email. So, instead of rewriting everything, I'm just going to paste the email here:


Hi Adrian,


I hope you're doing well.


I received #48 in the mail yesterday. It's a beautiful watch! I really like the build quality. The crystal is super clear, it was packed well and the case will come in very handy when I go on vacation.


I have a couple of issues:


#1 I've had a spring bar slip out twice, this morning. Both over the carpet floor at home, so the watch is ok. I changed both spring bars this morning and so far it has been good. I think maybe the heads on your spring bars are two big. Mine are a little smaller. Only time will tell if it will be ok.


#2 When the second hand is moving down hill or with gravity, it doesn't tick smoothly. It slows down, falls with gravity and then it does it all over again. When it's going uphill, it ticks smoothly. Is there something wrong with the movement? Or do they all do this?


#3. The case back isn't straight. By that I mean the writing on it isn't parallel with the 15 and 45 markers on the watch. It's off by at least 15 degrees. I see the watch on your website is about the same. So, I guess that's just the way they are.


Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

So, I did some research and the stutter is a characteristic of the Miyota Automatic 8215 movement. I don't like the stutter, but what can I do? I guess maybe down the road, I'll stick an ETA in it. The new spring bars I put in are holding fine. The case back? Well, it just is what it is. Here's some pictures:


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Shawnny,
Sorry to hear about your dramas, the Miyota Automatic 8215 movement does have that stutter on some watches, it can even be random, maybe you just got unlucky? My guess is it's accentuated by the long center seconds hand.
I'm yet to receive my watch but yours does look bloody good though, and the crystal with the beveled edge look brilliant! 
Wear it well my friend.

Corsa #22


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

corsa said:


> Shawnny,
> Sorry to hear about your dramas, the Miyota Automatic 8215 movement does have that stutter on some watches, it can even be random, maybe you just got unlucky? My guess is it's accentuated by the long center seconds hand.
> I'm yet to receive my watch but yours does look bloody good though, and the crystal with the beveled edge look brilliant!
> Wear it well my friend.
> ...


Thanks man! Yeah, I'll enjoy this one. Although the customer service has been very poor, once I ordered the watch. I haven't received an email back. Although, I'm not going to send it back, it would be nice to hear from Adrian, regarding my issues. Maybe they are on another national holiday. I'm big on CS and won't buy from companies that don't have good CS.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

So, this morning the spring bar popped out again, from the same side. I don't know why it happens. The hole doesn't look torn out. And it looks like the spring bar sets inside the hole all the way. The only thing that I think maybe wrong is the holes are pretty close to the case. The bar, with the strap on it, has to bend slightly around the case and the strap rubs against the case. I've tried the bars that came with the watch and another set of bars. I'm going to order 1mm longer bars and see if I can get them in there. I'm hoping a little more spring tension will help out. If that doesn't work, I need to send the watch back. I've sent Adrian a couple more emails and I also posted on his Facebook page, and I still haven't heard from him. If I don't hear from him in a couple days, I'll open a case with Paypal. I've been lucky that the three times the spring bar popped out, it happened over the carpet floor. I'm ok with the Miyota stutter and I'm ok with the caseback that is not straight, now I just need to get the spring bar worked out.


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

,,i read this from another forum,,,Its from the lack of a friction spring against the seconds wheel. Many High end watches have an extra spring against the second wheel as it moves, and it provides the slightest bit of friction to keep the second wheel moving only forward in any position. There are many benrus"s and Bulova's ,That are very similar to the miyota 8215 in the way they are made and work, and they both have a spring that retains the second hand wheel. To keep the appearance of the movement as smooth as possible. Its a looks thing.


In defense of Miyota , the 8215 works well even with the stutter. Its a work horse , and keeps time well. As i said , both my watches do the stutter thing. Its been a long time issue with Miyota. But they still make the movements because they are cheap to make, and companies buy them by the thousands on the cheap cause they work.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I finally got an email from Adrian this morning. He wants me to try 22mm spring bar tubes. But, I don't see how that will help. It seems like it would make the strap in that area thicker and I'm afraid that once I get the spring bar and tube in, I won't be able to get it out.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Try a thinner strap, I've put a few other after market straps on mine and had varying success depending upon their thickness, and how tight they're worn.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> Try a thinner strap, I've put a few other after market straps on mine and had varying success depending upon their thickness, and how tight they're worn.


I'm having C&B Straps make a vintage Swiss Ammo NATO for it. That way if a spring bar pops out, hopefully, it won't fall off my wrist and die. And, I think it should be a good match for the watch. I'm not really a fan of NATOs. But, if it comes out like I asked, it'll be pretty nice. It'll be a cross between these two straps, a NATO, with stampings like their Swiss Ammo strap. These are two straps that C&B made.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to post this: I asked what may be the problem in the Watch Making section, and this is the answer that I got from Joe Horner, and it makes sense. See the thread here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/sprin...wants-me-use-tubes-advice-needed-1072180.html


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello! today got my Athaya Vintage Pilot B 033/100, very nice watch, tested my spring bars, they are fine, no popping out. Watch strap little small for my whirst, close it on las hole, but it not problem. About stuttering, realy dont like it, i think it becouse too heavy and long second hand, need to tell Adrian to make it shorter, i think it gonna solve probleb. What more ways to solve this miyota bug?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Addanif said:


> Hello! today got my Athaya Vintage Pilot B 033/100, very nice watch, tested my spring bars, they are fine, no popping out. Watch strap little small for my whirst, close it on las hole, but it not problem. About stuttering, realy dont like it, i think it becouse too heavy and long second hand, need to tell Adrian to make it shorter, i think it gonna solve probleb. What more ways to solve this miyota bug?


No make second shorter, it no solve probleb. Only make watch look it nasty.


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

this watch is an exact copy of a Laco .
on the other hand.if you wanted a swiss movement? then Steinhart is your answer.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

sasha said:


> this watch is an exact copy of a Laco .
> on the other hand.if you wanted a swiss movement? then Steinhart is your answer.


Only if Laco has been taking some serious weight gain.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

sasha said:


> this watch is an exact copy of a Laco .
> on the other hand.if you wanted a swiss movement? then Steinhart is your answer.


I tried to buy from them three times and they didn't answer my emails. So, I moved on. At this point, I would only buy a used one.


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

ATHAYA VINTAGE CASE ;;;With Hamilton 4992B in,,and A dial with ETA 2878


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

^ What's your point with this post? I don't see anything Athaya related there.


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

THEY ARE ATHAYA WATCH CASE SET,,,, if you look close to them,,, i have just vintage the case,,,THANKS


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, I get it now, thanks. Very nice! They look so good, it didn't sink in that it was an Athaya case. Have you had spring bar problems yet?


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

Thanks ,,,NO Problem.. i use Laco pilot strap,, and they work OK


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

This laco strap works ok,,


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Those are nice! I have an Spanish ammo NATO on the way from C&B Straps.


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Excellent, Vintage job Bernhard BB. They look brilliant!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Bernhard BB said:


> ATHAYA VINTAGE CASE ;;;With Hamilton 4992B in,,and A dial with ETA 2878
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

S


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Bernhard BB said:


> S


Wow! That is nice. I would like to do something similar. Does Adrian sell just the case and Sapphire? Where did you get the see through back? I would probably just use a decorated Asian movement to keep the cost down. How can I do this?


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

Thanks he do the Glass back to,, you just have to contakt him,,
Athaya Vintage - A Timeless Timepieces


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

*Bernhard BB *
Hello! how you made watch look so vintage? and where i can buy laco vintage strap? Thankyou


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

Battery Acid,,, you can by the strap by Laco,,


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

if i use acid, after time i can remove this vintage look? or it forever?


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

with samstraps


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Athaya on Spanish Ammo NATO:


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

very nice straps, where i can get one?


----------



## Bernhard BB (May 10, 2014)

OHH YES THAT A great looking Strap..


----------



## ckhk212 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, this morning I saw an original luftwaffe type B pilot watch on history channel, and I instantly fell in love with the look and size :-! So I basically spent the whole day researching and debate whether to buy a luftwaffe watch from eBay (which mostly converted from pocket watch, and I can't find much about their authenticities :-s or going for something like Laco's or Steinhart's. Anyways, after reading up from various forums, I've finally decided to purchase one form Athaya Vintage, and I bought #028 ;-). I am hoping to convert the Miyota into Hamilton in the future like Bernhard BB, and I will post the pictures up once I received the watch. Thank you! |>


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

No.22 sayin' G'day.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> #2 When the second hand is moving down hill or with gravity, it doesn't tick smoothly. It slows down, falls with gravity and then it does it all over again. When it's going uphill, it ticks smoothly. Is there something wrong with the movement? Or do they all do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shawn





Shawnny said:


> So, I did some research and the stutter is a characteristic of the Miyota Automatic 8215 movement. I don't like the stutter, but what can I do? I guess maybe down the road, I'll stick an ETA in it.





corsa said:


> Shawnny,
> Sorry to hear about your dramas, the Miyota Automatic 8215 movement does have that stutter on some watches, it can even be random, maybe you just got unlucky? My guess is it's accentuated by the long center seconds hand.
> I'm yet to receive my watch but yours does look bloody good though, and the crystal with the beveled edge look brilliant!
> Wear it well my friend.
> ...





Bernhard BB said:


> ,,i read this from another forum,,,Its from the lack of a friction spring against the seconds wheel. Many High end watches have an extra spring against the second wheel as it moves, and it provides the slightest bit of friction to keep the second wheel moving only forward in any position. There are many benrus"s and Bulova's ,That are very similar to the miyota 8215 in the way they are made and work, and they both have a spring that retains the second hand wheel. To keep the appearance of the movement as smooth as possible. Its a looks thing.
> 
> In defense of Miyota , the 8215 works well even with the stutter. Its a work horse , and keeps time well. As i said , both my watches do the stutter thing. Its been a long time issue with Miyota. But they still make the movements because they are cheap to make, and companies buy them by the thousands on the cheap cause they work.





Addanif said:


> Hello! today got my Athaya Vintage Pilot B 033/100, very nice watch, tested my spring bars, they are fine, no popping out. Watch strap little small for my whirst, close it on las hole, but it not problem. About stuttering, realy dont like it, i think it becouse too heavy and long second hand, need to tell Adrian to make it shorter, i think it gonna solve probleb. What more ways to solve this miyota bug?


I'm a bit late to the party and the Miyota stutter has been explained, but here is a complete write-up with pictures: http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/invicta/invicta.html. I had a Ticino Type B with the 8215 that had a pretty bad stutter - which I also assumed was exaggerated even more with such a long seconds hand. The minute I saw Ticino was putting the 9015 in the Type A, my Type B was up for sale and went pretty quick and I haven't looked back since. But the 8215 in my Bernhardt Sea Shark has been flawless - I don't know if the shorter seconds hand hides it or if Fred at Bernhardt does some good QA or if I just got lucky.

But as it's been said here, it's reported to not effect the accuracy or reliability of the movement - so it still remains solid for entry-level.


----------



## ckhk212 (Sep 14, 2014)

corsa said:


> No.22 sayin' G'day.


Awesome corsa! How long did it take you to get it?


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Can you put in a 9015 instead of the 8215? Would this require any mods?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope.

http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/download/


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*

Nice, I just order one, did any one know how long is gonna take shipping to US, CA? Thanks


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*



Asovo said:


> Nice, I just order one, did any one know how long is gonna take shipping to US, CA? Thanks


Mine took like three weeks. But, I ordered it right before a week long holiday, which I wasn't told about, nor was it explained on the web site. And he wouldn't ship it till the holiday was over. I hope your results will be much better. And that's to Simi Valley.


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*



Shawnny said:


> Mine took like three weeks. But, I ordered it right before a week long holiday, which I wasn't told about, nor was it explained on the web site. And he wouldn't ship it till the holiday was over. I hope your results will be much better. And that's to Simi Valley.


Thanks for the answer? Btw did you have tracking number whe he ship the watch?
thanks, hope mine coming soon.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*



Asovo said:


> Thanks for the answer? Btw did you have tracking number whe he ship the watch?
> thanks, hope mine coming soon.


I did have one.


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*

Thanks for answer all the question, btw. What kind of grade lume do this watch use? C3? Thanks


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Not happy with the CS: Athaya Vintage Type B Pilot Watch.*



Asovo said:


> Thanks for answer all the question, btw. What kind of grade lume do this watch use? C3? Thanks


The lume is a little weak, so I don't think it's C3.


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

corsa said:


> No.22 sayin' G'day.


Hey corsa,

What size wrist do you have?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

aechme said:


> Hey corsa,
> 
> What size wrist do you have?


I'd say medium.


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Shawn, any wrist shots of yours for reference? 

I'm hoping that the 47mm Athaya looks substantially larger than the 45mm Lacos at least.


----------



## ckhk212 (Sep 14, 2014)

[video]https://flic.kr/p/porBXb[/video]

I got mine today!

*Overall:*
Great build, short watch band, and movement isn't the best. But well worth the price.

*Shipping time*: Ordered mine Sept 13th and shipped Sept 15th. Arrived Sept 26th.
*Ta*x: No tax for shipping to Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
*Package*: Well wrapped (See attached unbox video for details)
*First impression*: Good build quality, heavier than I thought.

*Pros*:


Awesome price
Good build quality
Runs well
Accurate to WWII version
Limited quantity
Comes with useful carry case

*Cons*:


Short Strap(~7" wrist)







Weird movement issues effected by gravity (video will be posted soon)
Significant vibration from the movemnt when shake watch rapidly.

But the Cons can be "fixed" easily by getting a better movement, and a new strap. So I am a HAPPY GUY regardless!

Now question for you guys. How do I open the back case, is it screw in or else? Thanks guys!


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

ckhk212 said:


> Now question for you guys. How do I open the back case, is it screw in or else? Thanks guys!


You can open it with this








Strap is really short, but overal watch is very good!

what your serial number?


----------



## ckhk212 (Sep 14, 2014)

O cool, what tool is that? what is it called?

And my serial is #28, you change your strap too? and are you changing the movement?



Addanif said:


> You can open it with this
> View attachment 1649439
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Does the back screw on?


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

ckhk212 said:


> O cool, what tool is that? what is it called?
> 
> And my serial is #28, you change your strap too? and are you changing the movement?


i ordered strap, but still waiting, i like stock strap.
i dont know how called this gadget, it is made in USSR, i think, its work like this: you make it vacuum on the back side of the watch, after you rotate it, and its open.
picture not mine, it picture from the russian watch forum.


----------



## ckhk212 (Sep 14, 2014)

O cool. What strap did you order?

I purchased this

and I also picked up a Hamilton 4992B

What do you guys think? and what other parts do I need to do this conversion? I assume (stem, crown?, front glass?) I am no expert in this, so I need all the help I can get. Thanks!



Addanif said:


> i ordered strap, but still waiting, i like stock strap.
> i dont know how called this gadget, it is made in USSR, i think, its work like this: you make it vacuum on the back side of the watch, after you rotate it, and its open.
> picture not mine, it picture from the russian watch forum.


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a question, how you guys aging the lume? If I use uv light that will be work? Will damage the lume?


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

Just got


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

@ckhk212 i ordered this strap


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

Just got my watch.
here is what I think to compare Laco one.

1. The case is nice finish and great shape like vintage b-uhr. but the color of watch case cloud be darker is better.
2. The crown is good but cloud be bigger.
3. Lume is little poor, look like c1 grade, (the laco is c3)
4. The watch case size is 47mm a lot people think it's large, but funny thing is compare the laco 42mm one, is dont see that much bigger then the laco pardeborn (42mm)
5. The miyota 8215 movement is really bigger problem of the watch. 
6. The strap is really short, ever I am small wrist, I still think the strap is really short.
5. The crystal is better then my Laco one, have nice don shape and it look great on it. That is a plus.
Over all is really making watch, nice job done. The only big problem is the lack miyota movement.
and strap cloud be better with longer size.

btw, I have a problem with my strap, when I got the watch, I was notice my strap is kinda broken.
athaya can send me other strape?
here is the pic.


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

Share my wrist shot.


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

My kit))


----------



## ckhk212 (Sep 14, 2014)

What brand is your strap (the brown one current shown attached with the watch), where did you get it, and how much? Overall, awesome package you got there!



Addanif said:


> View attachment 1659689
> My kit))


----------



## Addanif (Aug 26, 2014)

ckhk212 said:


> What brand is your strap (the brown one current shown attached with the watch), where did you get it, and how much? Overall, awesome package you got there!


this is noname strap, bought iy on .........s, price 16$. very good quality. hand made


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice watch for the money. Looks a lot like a Laco. Although at 47mm, I'm not tempted in the least. What a beast.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I'm a bit late to the party and the Miyota stutter has been explained, but here is a complete write-up with pictures: Invicta Seconds Hand Mystery Explained. I had a Ticino Type B with the 8215 that had a pretty bad stutter - which I also assumed was exaggerated even more with such a long seconds hand. The minute I saw Ticino was putting the 9015 in the Type A, my Type B was up for sale and went pretty quick and I haven't looked back since. But the 8215 in my Bernhardt Sea Shark has been flawless - I don't know if the shorter seconds hand hides it or if Fred at Bernhardt does some good QA or if I just got lucky.
> 
> But as it's been said here, it's reported to not effect the accuracy or reliability of the movement - so it still remains solid for entry-level.


I love my Ticino Type A with 9015 movement. They also just came out with a Type B dial with 9015 movement.


----------



## eagles88 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just picked up #39. My collection isn't the biggest but most of my watches are heirlooms and an Omega Planet Ocean 600M Chrono which i purchased myself but I always wanted a pilot. I was constantly going back and forth between a Hamilton Pilot or a Steinhert Nav B-Urh 47 bronze but i just love what this Athaya has to offer and personally, i love the look at the strap but of course this is only from pictures. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

ckhk212 said:


> Awesome corsa! How long did it take you to get it?


Sorry for the late reply everyone.
The watch took about a week to get to me, (I'm in Australia).
I have a 7 3/4" wrist plus or minus depending on how many pies I eat. 

Most of the posts are true relating to Strap length, Stutter, lume. Watch has great wrist presence though. I love it.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

So, the 8215 gave up today. I'm going to get a see through case back for it. Can someone please give me some details on what Hamilton movement or any other movement will fit in this case and what I need to do to get it to fit? I'm in Southern California, does anyone know someone kinda close to me that could do the swap for me. I really love this watch and ai want to keep it going.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Addanif said:


> i ordered strap, but still waiting, i like stock strap.
> i dont know how called this gadget, it is made in USSR, i think, its work like this: you make it vacuum on the back side of the watch, after you rotate it, and its open.
> picture not mine, it picture from the russian watch forum.


Can you please explain this more? Does it unscrew off. Do you twist it just a little and pull it off. I took mine to a watch repair guy today to get mine fixed and he couldn't get the back off.


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Seems like many here have experienced quite a few issues with their brand new watches. The watch looks nice, but if it doesn't function well then it's a bit useless IMO. Hope you all got it for a good price, especially those who are looking or having to swap out the movement. Good luck!


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is mine.

















Edit: pic #3 deleted, re-read our policy regarding MM pics.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What now ?

Buyer beware of Athaya Vintage!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

stuffler said:


> What now ?
> 
> Buyer beware of Athaya Vintage!


What do you mean, "What now?"?


----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome watch, no real issues, might drop a Hammy into it in the future, we'll see.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Any new updates on your watches? After mine stopped, I just put it away in my watch drawer and left it till today. I was pretty disgusted with the lack of customer service, once I payed for the watch. Using someone's suggestion to use a heating pad, I did finally get the caseback open. And, to my surprise, actually I'm not surprised one bit, the movement ring is missing a screw. So, the whole thing moves around quit a bit. I'll take it to a repair place and see if I can get it fixed or the movement replaced. I'd like someday to get a see through back and a different movement. But, I have emailed Athaya several times that I would like to buy a see through back with only one replay stating that they have one. With no price or offer to sell me one, even after repeated email regarding the subject. Again, at this point I'm really not surprised. I might get it fixed and sell it here, and use the funds for a watch from a real watch company. It's really unfortunate, because I really like the watch. But, everytime I see it, I'm pissed off about how I've been treated.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally got mine fixed. One of the screws from the movement spacer came out and jammed the movement. But good news, no damage and $20 later it's running like new.


----------

